# SST-90



## jasonck08 (Sep 7, 2009)

Where would be the best place to buy one.

This place appears to have them for $33 each.

Anyone order from here before?

http://avnetexpress.avnet.com/store...d=500201&langId=-1&storeId=500201&listIndex=3

Thinking about attempting a flashlight mod or two...


----------



## Aircraft800 (Sep 7, 2009)

I ordered mt SST-50 from there. Quick delivery once they got them in stock. I ordered them when it had a 9 week lead time, but they got them in stock 2 weeks later.

I believe PhotonFanatic got his SST-90's from there, I saw a picture of a binning label or something.


----------



## lolzertank (Sep 7, 2009)

What do they charge for shipping?


----------



## Aircraft800 (Sep 8, 2009)

My order was $8.00 for shipping (within the states)


----------



## js-lots (Sep 16, 2009)

anybody direct drive the sst 90 on an 18650? What were your results?


----------



## 3rdrock (Sep 16, 2009)

9/10 I ordered 1 SST-50 & SST-90,today they arrived. 

Now its awaiting game for heat sinks. :candle:


----------



## jasonck08 (Nov 3, 2009)

So I can't find them on avnetexpresses site anymore. The link that I posted above appears to be broken...


----------



## Aircraft800 (Nov 4, 2009)

jasonck08 said:


> So I can't find them on avnetexpresses site anymore. The link that I posted above appears to be broken...


 
Still there, just need to dig a little deeper.

Avnet Express


----------



## jasonck08 (Nov 4, 2009)

The good ones (the ones that can produce 2000+ lumens @ 9A) are all sold out! And have a 13 week Factory lead time!!


----------



## Aircraft800 (Nov 5, 2009)

jasonck08 said:


> The good ones (the ones that can produce 2000+ lumens @ 9A) are all sold out! And have a 13 week Factory lead time!!


 
Don't believe what you read. I ordered all of mine when they had 26 week leadtime, and got all of them in less than 30 days. There has been a few other members with the same situation, some even got them the next week.


----------

